# Pedigree fascination..k9data questions....



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Yes, many dogs go back to Gold Rush. My two boys do also. Owners can list their dogs, too. Many don't. Shadow is on there with lots of blanks. Tucker's is pretty complete.


----------



## telsmith1

I have done alot of research on my dogs pedigrees and I will go back and add all of the missing information to make them complete. It doesn't have to be your dog to add the info, anyone can do it.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

telsmith1 said:


> I have done alot of research on my dogs pedigrees and I will go back and add all of the missing information to make them complete. It doesn't have to be your dog to add the info, anyone can do it.


You can add info for other people's dogs? I'd love to know about the missing links on Coops pedigree, it's definitely fun seeing where my pup came from.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Luvinmygoldens said:


> You can add info for other people's dogs? I'd love to know about the missing links on Coops pedigree, it's definitely fun seeing where my pup came from.


You just have to sign up and wait for a password confirmation? It's been a long time since I registered. Swampcollie added Shadow, I added Tucker, and then I added someone elses GR for them.


----------



## telsmith1

Yep, thats all you have to wait for. I have done several dogs that I was interested in purchasing as well, even though I ended up not buying them. The more complete it is, the better for all of us.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Image is to upload an image... most dogs dont have one... you have to be a member to upload an image.

Most nicely bred dogs are LINEBRED meaning they have common ancestors


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I put a dumb image of Tucker on there...I don't know what I was thinking. Someday, I'll change it.


----------



## Pointgold

k9 Data is an extremely useful tool, especially when you cross-reference dogs with the OFA,CERF and AKC databases. Looking at the change history on any given dog is interesting, as well. You can see when titles or clearances were added, who made the entries, etc. Yes, as a member, you can enter data for dogs other than your own, which has been helpful in keeping pedigree information complete and updated. The admins of the database, Amy Burzinski and Leslie Albin, also regularly make entries and corrections to dogs.
Checking the COI is of great interest and importance when planning breedings, as well, and k9 Data has that capability. Being able to make "test breedings" and see what the pedigree looks like on paper and how the COI would be is great for breeders.

I love the site and refer to it on a daily basis. I was really happy when Amy added the photo capacity. It's nice to see what some of the dogs in your pedigrees look like. It is also a real help to be able to look up a dog by it's call name if you do not know the registered name.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Lexi has been line bred, after a lot of studying the two pedigrees on the part of the breeder. It is more complicated definitely, and in my humble opinion, should be left to people really knowledgeable with this type of breeding.:uhoh: 


AquaClaraCanines said:


> Image is to upload an image... most dogs dont have one... you have to be a member to upload an image.
> 
> Most nicely bred dogs are LINEBRED meaning they have common ancestors


 ​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

COI's are pretty confusing, too!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I can't wait until they finish the "View database statistics" section.

I hope it contains things like being able to search for the lines that have the highest longevity and best hips! : The info is there - they just need to access it.

I also wish they had a "Cause of death" section as unfortunately, accidents do happen but when you see a dog gone at an early age you suspect cancer. 

As you can see I'm a k9Data addict too! :


----------



## Tahnee GR

Kimm said:


> COI's are pretty confusing, too!


They can be-and I use genetic influence tables also  I have a program on my computer that does that for me. Of course I had to enter all of the dogs manually-I have thousands entered :doh: You can probably tell I have no life.

COI tells me "how much" inbreeding exists in the breeding and the genetic influence tells me how influential (or not) certain dogs are. I actually attended a genetics seminar and was taught to do the genetic influence by hand but then I found my pedigree program which computes both that and COI.

I love doing those things although I no longer have the necessary time to enter 12 generations of dogs that are not in my database already. I do plug away at it though-generally in the middle of an awful Wisconsin winter


----------



## Ash

It is a really great resource. Sometime the hours can go past and my eyes are sooooo buggy I look at the time its usually 1am. I can get lost in pedigrees. Yes, I have no life:no:

Ash


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tahnee GR said:


> I have a program on my computer that does that for me.


I would use a program...no way would I do that by hand???:doh:


----------



## telsmith1

Tahnee GR said:


> They can be-and I use genetic influence tables also  I have a program on my computer that does that for me. Of course I had to enter all of the dogs manually-I have thousands entered :doh: You can probably tell I have no life.
> 
> COI tells me "how much" inbreeding exists in the breeding and the genetic influence tells me how influential (or not) certain dogs are. I actually attended a genetics seminar and was taught to do the genetic influence by hand but then I found my pedigree program which computes both that and COI.
> 
> I love doing those things although I no longer have the necessary time to enter 12 generations of dogs that are not in my database already. I do plug away at it though-generally in the middle of an awful Wisconsin winter


Linda, What program do you use? I have Breeders Assistant for Dogs. Cost me a small fortune!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

Ash said:


> It is a really great resource. Sometime the hours can go past and my eyes are sooooo buggy I look at the time its usually 1am. I can get lost in pedigrees. Yes, I have no life:no:
> 
> Ash


I know, when I was looking at Coopers pedigree, (and beyond), I lost ALL track of time!:uhoh:I had been on for two hours before I even knew it. It's just so cool!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

"*COI tells me "how much" inbreeding exists in the breeding and the genetic influence tells me how influential (or not) certain dogs are. I actually attended a genetics seminar and was taught to do the genetic influence by hand but then I found my pedigree program which computes both that and COI."*



So you can take a dog and research it and see how much (like a percentage?) inbreeding is in his/her line? That is amazing really. How much inbreeding is considered OK and when does it become too much? I guess there may be different standards and different opinions on this with the many different breeders. I think a program like you have sounds awesome. Also, to see what dogs in the lines are more influential genetically, just too cool!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I use a free program that does COI and everything. I have whippets and goldens and Salukis in my database.


----------



## Tahnee GR

telsmith1 said:


> Linda, What program do you use? I have Breeders Assistant for Dogs. Cost me a small fortune!


Hi Beckie,

I use The Breeders Standard. I have had it for a number of years and probably need to update it again. My version is 2005, and 2008 is out now.


----------

